# 136dd interior width?



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm putting together a 136dd but don't have the boat quite yet.

I'm wondering how close the actual interior width is compared to the wire frame given width of 38"?

Just working on sizing my frame. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine is spot on the dimensions for interior width. Have a Canyon prospector that fits like a glove if that helps. It’s like it was made for the boat. If you haven’t purchased a cooler yet, I highly recommend.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine is pretty close too. I have a 38" wide dry box, and it rubs the sides but doesn't really put a dent in the fabric. I'd say +/- .5" from the wireframe.

Its good to hear about the Prospector cooler...that was the one I've been looking at getting lately.

Its a great boat and I think you'll love it. Tons of room inside, plenty stable, and great build quality.


----------



## DRL River Gypsies (May 19, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the 136DD. You can have the frame layout of most 14' boats in a 13'6" package and the diminishing tubes up the fun factor as well. I've had a handful of the 136DD's through the shop in the past year. They've all been on the skinny side of the spectrum. I put 36" wide boxes in them as the interior width was like 36.5"-37" most of the time. A 38" box required more force than I was happy with, especially when I could do 36" boxes and not have any issues. I'm sure a 38" wide would be fine, just depends on what you get. I've noticed they all seem to vary 1"+ from time to time. If you're concerned, I'd wait till you physically have the boat in front of you and measure it. It might be close to 38" in the middle but at the end of the straight section I have yet to see one that wide where your dry boxes will go. I'm sure they are every bit of 38" or more with thwarts installed.

I 100% agree on the Prospector cooler. 95% of all my boats go out the door with that cooler, and it's a perfect fit on the 136DD.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Great thanks! I bought a Prospector from a friend and have two 36" boxes. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Guy (WWMW) is putting a frame together for me, his preference is to have me measure my boat. Sounds like they are running real close to the wire frame that's good to know. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel pretty dumb, sorry I didn’t recognize you, Paul!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ha ha no prob

Sent from my SM-G935V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

